# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  remplir tableau dans une page JSP  partir d'un fichier texte

## ramzouni

Bonjour tout le monde,
j'ai un probleme apropos de l'utilisation des fichiers dans jsp. J'ai mis les champs d'un fichier dans un tableau et j'ai l'afficher dans une page jsp mais je veux afficher ces champs dans un tableau ayant les colonnes suivantes:
Nom du serveur, Adresse IP, Service1,...et enfin Service n.
Sachant que chaque ligne dans ce fichier texte contient une ligne du tableau qu'on dsire le construire.
Par exemple mon fichier contient ces 3 lignes:



> Apache#192.168.1.1#21#80#null#
> Oracle#192.168.1.2#21#80#40#
> JBOSS#192.168.1.3#80#40#null#


J'ai afficher jusqu' ce moment dans la page JSP:



> Apache 192.168.1.1 21 80 Oracle 192.168.1.2 21 80 40 JBOSS 192.168.1.3 80 40


tableau qui contient tous les champs du fichier.
(dans une seule ligne).
Aidez-moi car je me suis vraiment bloqu dans cette tape.

----------


## c_nvy

L'idal serait de constituer,  partir de ton fichier, une List d'objets de type Serveur ayant pour proprits nomServeur, adresseIp, service1, ... pour pouvoir l'afficher comme ceci dans la jsp :


```

```

----------


## ramzouni

voil la classe qui permet  de lire le fichier et le remplir dans un vecteur.


```

```

----------


## c_nvy

En fait, plutt qu'une liste d'objets, tu pourrais faire plus simplement une List de List comme ceci :


```

```

et ensuite, pour l'afficher dans la jsp sous forme de tableau html :


```

```

----------


## ramzouni

Il m'a donn des erreurs aux lignes suivantes:




> List rows=new ArrayList() ;//incompatibles types
> 
> 
>  cols=new ArrayList() ;//cols est de type List
> 
>  rows.add(cols) ;// Mthode add n'est pas reconnue

----------


## c_nvy

A mon avis, tu n'as pas import la bonne classe List.

Pour les classes List et ArrayList, tu devrais avoir les imports suivants :


```

```

----------


## ramzouni

a va a bien march!!! ::yaisse2:: 
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!! ::king::

----------

